# Sprayer for 1.5 acres



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

All,
I am looking for a sprayer/spray rig for my 1.5 acre property.

I only have a ZTR to pull it, so ideally I'd like something that sits stationary and has a long hose that I can walk. The property is on a slight hill, so pushing something full of liquid up and down would be fairly difficult.

Can those of you with moderate sized properties let me know what you use?

Thanks!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I use a 25 gallon pull behind sprayer with a wand attachment.

Some applications require more volume so I do two tankfulls.

Be mindful of what your ZTR can pull. Not all of their engines are up for it.


----------



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

I've been thinking of something like this with an engine:
https://williamsport.craigslist.org/grd/d/watsontown-fruit-tree-sprayer/6864499275.html

Use the ZTR to pull it out and then the hose to spray. Not to pull it behind and spray off a boom.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Northstar sprayers are the best I've seen so far


----------



## Texas MH (Jan 20, 2019)

Northstar as well towed with my ZTR - no experience with hills though. I have the 31g, but I manage my applications in 1/2 acres sections, so I only use 22g at a time. No complaints with it.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I have the Northstar 21Gal two nozzle boom (282780) and it works fantastic. I have upgraded some things and have more planned. I built a custom power harness and switch assembly for better use on the ZTR compared to the battery clip and inline switch thing that comes with the sprayer.

My advice would be to look for a unit that will let you do your major target area on one fill. It takes me one and a half fills to do my normal yard, and two and a half to do the extended area I care for.....I should have gotten the 31gal unit. With 1.5 acres you are around 65ksqft, so for a full spray on one tank at a standard 1gal/M rate you would want a 65 gal sprayer, or to do it in two batches something in the 35-40 gal range. Or in three batches my 21 gal should do just fine. The Northstar 41gal (282585) already has most upgrades I have done or would plan for my smaller version. You can always not fill a sprayer all the way, but you can't add tank space that isn't there.


----------

